# Star Wars: Episode VIII: Premiere auf Ende 2017 verschoben



## CarolaHo (21. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode VIII: Premiere auf Ende 2017 verschoben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode VIII: Premiere auf Ende 2017 verschoben


----------



## huenni87 (21. Januar 2016)

Oh man...Spiderman Reboot, Jumanji Reboot. Die ganzen anderen Teile die jetzt neu aufgewärmt werden oder schon wurden. Man könnte meinen denen fällt nichts mehr ein.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Oh man...Spiderman Reboot, Jumanji Reboot. Die ganzen anderen Teile die jetzt neu aufgewärmt werden oder schon wurden. Man könnte meinen denen fällt nichts mehr ein.



du schaust aber auch nicht viele Filme oder?


----------



## Sanador (21. Januar 2016)

Es braucht halt viel Zeit "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" eins zu eins zu kopieren.


----------



## Dosentier (21. Januar 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Es braucht halt viel Zeit "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" eins zu eins zu kopieren.



Ist ja nicht verwunderlich, es muss ja immerhin wieder ein neuer Todesstern / Planet gebaut werden


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Januar 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Es braucht halt viel Zeit "Das Imperium schlägt zurück" eins zu eins zu kopieren.



Sie haben eher gemerkt, dass sie nach der Kritik an E7 für E8 vielleicht doch ne eigene Story schreiben sollten.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Januar 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> du schaust aber auch nicht viele Filme oder?



Doch schon. Mir ist klar das es genug andere Filme gibt die man schauen kann die nichts oder nur wenig aufgewärmtes bringen. Jedoch sind es aber nun mal aktuell die ganzen Reboots und Neuverfilmungen die groß in den News sind. Und das sind auch die Titel mit dem großen Budget und vieler Werbung.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sie haben eher gemerkt, dass sie nach der Kritik an E7 für E8 vielleicht doch ne eigene Story schreiben sollten.



Ist nichteinmal soooo weit hergeholt: So sollen die Parts von Ridley, Boyega und Isaac gegenüber dem jetzigen Script erweitert werden.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Doch schon. Mir ist klar das es genug andere Filme gibt die man schauen kann die nichts oder nur wenig aufgewärmtes bringen. Jedoch sind es aber nun mal aktuell die ganzen Reboots und Neuverfilmungen die groß in den News sind. Und das sind auch die Titel mit dem großen Budget und vieler Werbung.



Mal kurz SW-OT: 

Es gibt auch gute Titel die keine Reboots/Remakes/Prequels oder Sequels sind. Einige davon gehen aber im Wust der Werbungen für die Blockbuster und die großen Titel fast unter. Sicario scheint so einer zu sein. Den habe ich zumindestens auf der Watchlist.


----------



## Cicero (22. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Sie haben eher gemerkt, dass sie nach der Kritik an E7 für E8 vielleicht doch ne eigene Story schreiben sollten.



Das und/ oder.... Merchandising. Im Weihnachtsgeschäft geht halt mehr wie irgendwann im Mai. Und als Gamer: Bin mal gespannt, wann das neue Battlefront rauskommt....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Das und/ oder.... Merchandising. Im Weihnachtsgeschäft geht halt mehr wie irgendwann im Mai.


Ist auch so. Hat sich bei Episode 7 bewährt - und auch bei anderen Filmen, siehe alle Teile von "Herr der Ringe" oder "Hobbit". Weihnachten ist eine beliebte Zeit für Kinogänger. In den USA zumindest.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ist nichteinmal soooo weit hergeholt: So sollen die Parts von Ridley, Boyega und Isaac gegenüber dem jetzigen Script erweitert werden.



Nicht weit hergeholt? Dass die Parts erweitert werden schließt doch nicht aus, dass sie Sachen aus Episode 5 wiederholen? Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang. 
Da man nicht weiß, was genau geändert wird und was dafür weggelassen wird, ist ja alles reine Spekulation. 
Mich stört es nicht einmal so, zumindest im Moment. Jedes Weihnachten ein neuer Star Wars ist doch eine schöne Tradition  Und bin sehr gespannt auf Benicio del Toros Rolle.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Jedes Weihnachten ein neuer Star Wars ist doch eine schöne Tradition



Star Wars erschien aber eigentlich traditionell immer Ende Mai.

25. Mai 1977 - A New Hope
21. Mai 1980 - Empire Strikes Back
25. Mai 1983 - Return of the Jedi
19. Mai 1999 - The Phantom Menace
16. Mai 2002 - Attack of the Clones
19. Mai 2005 - Revenge of the Sith

Wenn, dann hat Disney hier eine bestehende Tradition zerstört.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Star Wars erschien aber eigentlich traditionell immer Ende Mai.
> 
> 25. Mai 1977 - A New Hope
> 21. Mai 1980 - Empire Strikes Back
> ...



Das stimmt natürlich, dann korrigiere ich mich und sage eine schöne, neue Tradition  Ich zumindest habe gerne einen großen Sci-Fi-Blockbuster an Weihnachten. Freut man sich noch mehr auf das Ende des Jahres 
Interessant übrigens, dass Avatar 2 momentan auch für Dezember 2017 angekündigt ist, schätze mal die werden noch ausweichen müssen.


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Nicht weit hergeholt? Dass die Parts erweitert werden schließt doch nicht aus, dass sie Sachen aus Episode 5 wiederholen? Sehe da keinen Zusammenhang.



Das Aufgrund der negativen - aber auch der positiven - Kritik an VII das Script umgeschrieben wird, ist nicht weit hergeholt. Für mich zumindest waren eine der echten Stärken dieser Episode die neuen Charaktere. Es bezieht sich also mehr auf das "Umschreiben wegen der Kritik" als auf das "Umschreiben wegen der zu grossen Ähnlichkeit mit vorangegangenen Episoden".


----------



## Frullo (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Interessant übrigens, dass Avatar 2 momentan auch für Dezember 2017 angekündigt ist, schätze mal die werden noch ausweichen müssen.



Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten: Nach den neusten Prognosen wird SW7 Avatar NICHT als weltweit erfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten ablösen - von daher braucht Avatar 2 auch nicht zwangsweise die Konfrontation zu scheuen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da würde ich nicht drauf wetten: Nach den neusten Prognosen wird SW7 Avatar NICHT als weltweit erfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten ablösen - von daher braucht Avatar 2 auch nicht zwangsweise die Konfrontation zu scheuen.



Das ist mir auch bewusst, Star Wars ist aber imho trotzdem das stärkere Franchise alles in allem. 
Und mal abgesehen davon, dass ein zeitnaher Release beiden Filmen schaden würde, ist Avatar 2 trotz allem ein wenig unsicherer was das Box Office angeht. Der erste Teil ist mittlerweile lange her und so präsent ist er nicht mehr. Außerdem wird dem zweiten Teil der Technik-Bonus fehlen, den Teil 1 hatte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (22. Januar 2016)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Interessant übrigens, dass Avatar 2 momentan auch für Dezember 2017 angekündigt ist, schätze mal die werden noch ausweichen müssen.



Das stimmt ja auch schon nicht mehr.
Avatar 2 wurde gerade erst auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.

Avatar 2: Auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben

Ich glaub das wird der Duke Nukem der Filmindustrie.


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Januar 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das stimmt ja auch schon nicht mehr.
> Avatar 2 wurde gerade erst auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
> 
> Avatar 2: Auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben
> ...




Ok, dass hatte ich noch nicht mitbekommen  Dann erübrigt sich diese Frage ja.


----------

